# Worldmark Pushy Sales People Towards my Guests!



## smmatrix (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm getting sick of how pushy Worldmark sales people are when checking into a resort.  I don't mind so much when I'm traveling as I can easily tell them to kick rocks, but they are becoming more and more aggressive.  When I was in Anaheim last, we wanted to check in quickly, but the old parking pass trick sent me to their desk and these jerks pushed hard.  I really hate having to become an ass and ugly rude towards these people but that is what it takes!  Then they call your room at 8am pushing you to still come to a meeting.  We like to sleep in during our first day after travel.  

Now the straw that broke the camel's back is when I sent a young newly wedded couple up to Seattle Camlin two nights ago.  They arrived late at 11pm and they were tired from driving all day from San Francisco.  They just wanted to sleep, but the salesperson was pushy and kept pounding them for 30+ minutes.  This young couple is a bit shy and too nice to tell them to get loss.  It was a miserable experience for them, though it was a nice gift from us to provide the room they thought.

I am considering selling my three accounts at Worldmark.  This is getting ridiculous, they suck!  But not until we finish up our vacations for 2020.  I will warn every possible person to stay away from buying them, resale or while at the resorts seeing people suckered into things they're regret later.  I use to be a huge advocate for Worldmark, but Wyndham has ruined it with their over-the-top aggressive sales tactics.  We also own Disney and love them!  We travel a lot, but don't think we'll miss Worldmark.  It's very easy to get accommodations these days with Airbnb.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 28, 2020)

It's the Wyndham sales team that gives Worldmark the bad taste. They leave me alone because I tell them to leave me alone. I just tell them we are not interested and usually that is the end of it. I don't like having to see Wyndham sales team members to get my parking pass or welcome kit but most locations don't do this from what I can tell.

Bill


----------



## Firepath (Jan 30, 2020)

My worst experience was at San Diego Mission Valley. I was in town for 3 nights for my father's funeral and I told them I was not interested. They kept going on and on about how I could squeeze in a presentation. I finally had to get angry and remind them I was there for my father's funeral! Heartless.


----------

